# KC



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

As I sit here in the office, I'd be happy with any updates anyone would want to post on the trial in KC today.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

1st series quad, 2 medium retired, one is hip pocket to the flyer and a tough bird to dig out. Out of order flyer that is landing near the gunners.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom,
Do you happen to know how many dogs have run so far? I got a report about an hour ago that only about 25 % of the dogs have been able to do it........ guess that set up is pretty tough.

Marty


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

my report was that after the judges asked the flyer thrower to change his throw, the work improved. I think only a couple of dogs had done it when it was landing at the gunners' feet. Don't know how many have run.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I think they must have run 40 or 50 dogs.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> my report was that after the judges asked the flyer thrower to change his throw, the work improved. I think only a couple of dogs had done it when it was landing at the gunners' feet. Don't know how many have run.


Yes, I just got the same report. I guess only 2 of the first 12 dogs did it, but now I hear more like 50 % of them are getting it done.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Yes, I just got the same report. I guess only 2 of the first 12 dogs did it, but now I hear more like 50 % of them are getting it done.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty


Did they let the dogs run again after changing the test?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Did they let the dogs run again after changing the test?


I don't think so, and really I don't believe they really changed the test. They just changed flyer thrower.

Marty


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open callbacks?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I heard that 36 dogs were called back. Sorry I didn't get the numbers..... only know the one I'm interested in made it back......... if I get an update with all the callback numbers I will post them.

Again, I'm sorry I wasn't able to get all the numbers. Hopefully somebody that is there will be able to post them.

Marty


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am is wide open triple. Long retired at 400+ yds, rolling terrain. Right retired at 150 yards thrown in. Swing more than 180 degrees to flyer shot at 150 yards into pond. Very cold, north wind, spitting rain.

Two out of 4 dogs have done it, with 2 pickups.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open callbks after double landblind to waterblind--unofficial--7 15 19 20 22 24 26 27 30 33 39 40 43 44 49 51 52 54 55 58 61 63

7 
Watermark's Player's Rule-No Limit 
Bill Eckett 
15 
FC Westwoods Iron Man 
Bill Eckett 
19 
Hilltop's Braveheart 
Steve Blythe 
20 
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus 
Bill Eckett 
22 
FC Candlewoods HiRoller Realdeal 
Dave Rorem 
24 
FC Quickmark Power Play 
Bill Eckett 
26 
Moonstones Ignites on Impact 
Dave Rorem 
27 
FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander 
Dave Hemminger 
30 
Pinehurst's All That Jazz 
Dave Rorem 
33 
Kiss Of The Devil 
Bill Eckett 
39 
FC The Bear XVII 
Dave Rorem 
40 
Muddy Mo's Oxbow Otter 
Jm Beck 
43 
Thin To Win 
Dave Rorem 
44 
Timber Ridges Ruben James 
David Ward 
49 
Bigfoot's Rebel Yell 
Jim Beck/Amy Hunt 
51 
The Cptn's Sierra Shadow Ale MH 
Bart Peterson 
52 
Seaside's Kingfish 
Dave Rorem 
54 
Big Alfonse Capone of Mo-Kan 
Bill Eckett 
55 
FC Timber Ridge's Arc Angel 
David Ward 
58 
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 
61 
FC Fish River's Out of the Park 
Dave Rorem 
63 
Lil Bit's Cote D'or Pinot Noir 
Bill Eckett


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

Ann,
That is an excellent job of giving all of us a great update. Numbers, dogs, handlers. I know it took you a few minutes but it is much appreciated when one gets to see it done like that. Perfect!!!! Thank you very much.
Gerry


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am callbks after land triple--unofficial:
2 3 4 5 7 8 12 15 16 18 19 22 23 24 26 27 28 30 31 32 33 34 37 39 40 41

2 
Black Velvet's Trial Run 
Kip Anderson 
3 
FC Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal 
Bob Heise 
4 
Phyllo Farms Mischief Maker 
Claudette Klein/Mary Tatum 
5 
Firemark's Million Dollar Baby 
Michael Castelli 
7 
FC Quickmark Power Play 
Jackie McKay 
8 
Harvests Autumn Willow River 
David Wolfe 
12 
AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH 
Dan Hurst 
15 
AFC Watermark's Elle Of Redgate 
Monte Wulf/Beverly Busler/Bill Busler 
16
FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander
Dave Hemminger 
18 
R Lill Ruby 
Rick Bullock 
19 
DoubleDuce 
Michael Stroh 
22 
Prairie Farms Mike 
Alan Allmon/David Wolfe 
23 
candlewoods ruler of the sky 
Greg Burr 
24 
FC Topflights Eba Ace Of Spades 
Bob Heise 
26 
Watermark's Player's Rule-No Limit 
Claudette Klein/Mary Tatum 
27 
Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir 
J. Victor Garcia 
28 
Castlebay's Wren Dell 
Robert Hayden 
30 
Westwoods Feeling No Pain 
Mark Lagergren 
31 
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 
32 
County Lines Hired Gun 
David L Hemminger Jr 
33 
Chances R On The Road Again 
John Gianladis 
34 
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus 
Bob Hayden/Bob Hayden 
37 
Wildfowler's Golden Gunner MH 
David Wolfe 
39 
FC AFC HRCH Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown MH 
Fred Brown 
40 
FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud 
Ron Bischke 
41 
River Hills Highman Dealing 
Lee Eskelson/Rick Bullock 


Cut n' paste--thanks EE.net


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

These are the best updates I have seen! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM back to waterblind--unofficial 3 4 5 12 16 19 22 23 24 26 27 28 30 31 33 34 37 39 40. The connection was not good, so I hope these are correct.

Gunner dry pops. 100 yd land entry, 30 yd swim, 25 yd running on peninsula, 30 yd swim, then run on land to blind--300 yds or more total yards.

3 
FC Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal 
Bob Heise 
4 
Phyllo Farms Mischief Maker 
Claudette Klein/Mary Tatum 
5 
Firemark's Million Dollar Baby 
Michael Castelli 
12 
AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH 
Dan Hurst 
16
FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander
Dave Hemminger 
19 
DoubleDuce 
Michael Stroh 
22 
Prairie Farms Mike 
Alan Allmon/David Wolfe 
23 
candlewoods ruler of the sky 
Greg Burr 
24 
FC Topflights Eba Ace Of Spades 
Bob Heise 
26 
Watermark's Player's Rule-No Limit 
Claudette Klein/Mary Tatum 
27 
Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir 
J. Victor Garcia 
28 
Castlebay's Wren Dell 
Robert Hayden 
30 
Westwoods Feeling No Pain 
Mark Lagergren 
31 
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 
33 
Chances R On The Road Again 
John Gianladis 
34 
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus 
Bob Hayden/Bob Hayden 
37 
Wildfowler's Golden Gunner MH 
David Wolfe 
39 
FC AFC HRCH Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown MH 
Fred Brown 
40 
FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud 
Ron Bischke 


12 back in Open--no numbers yet.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open callbks to watermarks: 15 20 22 24 26 27 33 49 52 54 58 61

Watermarks will start in the morning.

15 
FC Westwoods Iron Man 
Bill Eckett 
20 
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus 
Bill Eckett 
22 
FC Candlewoods HiRoller Realdeal 
Dave Rorem 
24 
FC Quickmark Power Play 
Bill Eckett 
26 
Moonstones Ignites on Impact 
Dave Rorem 
27 
FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander 
Dave Hemminger 
33 
Kiss Of The Devil 
Bill Eckett 
49 
Bigfoot's Rebel Yell 
Jim Beck/Amy Hunt 
52 
Seaside's Kingfish 
Dave Rorem 
54 
Big Alfonse Capone of Mo-Kan 
Bill Eckett 
58 
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 
61 
FC Fish River's Out of the Park 
Dave Rorem


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM to watermarks tomorrow 4 5 12 16 22 23 24 27 31 34 37.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Go Mike and Haley! Nice job guys!

Diane


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM to watermarks tomorrow 4 5 12 16 22 23 24 27 31 34 37

4 
Phyllo Farms Mischief Maker 
Claudette Klein/Mary Tatum 
5 
Firemark's Million Dollar Baby 
Michael Castelli 
12 
AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH 
Dan Hurst 
16
FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander
Dave Hemminger 
22 
Prairie Farms Mike 
Alan Allmon/David Wolfe 
23 
candlewoods ruler of the sky 
Greg Burr 
24 
FC Topflights Eba Ace Of Spades 
Bob Heise 
27 
Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir 
J. Victor Garcia 
31 
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom 
Jim Carlisle 
34 
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus 
Bob Hayden/Bob Hayden 
37 
Wildfowler's Golden Gunner MH 
David Wolfe


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, Ann! Go Regi & Ace!


----------



## CDaniel (Sep 18, 2008)

I apologize in advance for the rookie questions, but...

I'm interested in attending my first field trial as a spectator. Is this the trial that's at Amsterdam, MO? If so, I thought I might go tomorrow if it's still going on. 

What is proper protocol for a spectator? Can you just show up and watch?

Thank you!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Wetlandguy said:


> I apologize in advance for the rookie questions, but...
> 
> I'm interested in attending my first field trial as a spectator. Is this the trial that's at Amsterdam, MO? If so, I thought I might go tomorrow if it's still going on.
> 
> ...


The directions to the trail that are on the premium are:



> Directions
> From Kansas City, MO - Take Hwy 71 and go South to 52 Hwy West (Butler/Amoret exit). Go West 10 miles to J Hwy and turn right on J.
> Go 8 miles to McBee General Store. Signs will be posted here to direct you to the grounds.
> From Overland Park, KS - Take 69 Hwy South to 152 Exit and East 2200 Road. Go East-turn left and to 5.3 miles to McBee General Store.
> Signs will be posted here to direct you to the grounds.


I would consider wearing earth tones instead of white or black so you'll blend in and not distract the dogs away from the handler. Be careful pulling into and out of the stakes being sure that you don't interfere with a running dog in the process. The judges will often designate the area where it is ok for the gallery to stand. No loud talking while the handler is at the line with his dog. Have a good time... I would consider getting there early, before 8:00.


----------



## CDaniel (Sep 18, 2008)

Buzz,

Thanks a lot! That's exactly what I was looking for. I assumed some of that, but I wouldn't have thought to worry about wearing black and/or white. I'll get there early. Thanks for the advice. I'll use it!

Chris


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone have any info on the qual?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Wetlandguy said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Thanks a lot! That's exactly what I was looking for. I assumed some of that, but I wouldn't have thought to worry about wearing black and/or white. I'll get there early. Thanks for the advice. I'll use it!
> 
> Chris


Take a chair and a cooler. Not sure there is any food on the grounds. Ask if there is an extra running order catalog. The Marshal (person with clipboard) will know if there are catalogs. The catalog lists the dogs and handlers.

Premiums for the field trials and hunting tests (and other venues) are online. Look at www.entryexpress.net or www.retrieverentry.com if you are interested in other dates/locations.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM--35 mph south wind/cross wind triple. Long bird down shore, huge swim with 200 yds swimming. Short retired in middle thrown up a hill with 125 yd swim. Flyer to the right on land up hill, 150 yards.

2 of 9 that have run have stayed in the water. Some have picked up, some run land to water marks. Water is cold, crosswind is significant, swim is long, white caps as dogs break through the water, tough going.

Question: Does a dog that swims to the marks and does a nice job beat out a dog that runs land to the marks and does a nice job--let's say that the work of the dogs to that point is equal? This seems to come up at trials and might be fun to discuss.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

HiRollerlabs said:


> AM--35 mph south wind/cross wind triple. Long bird down shore, huge swim with 200 yds swimming. Short retired in middle thrown up a hill with 125 yd swim. Flyer to the right on land up hill, 150 yards.
> 
> 2 of 9 that have run have stayed in the water. Some have picked up, some run land to water marks. Water is cold, crosswind is significant, swim is long, white caps as dogs break through the water, tough going.
> 
> Question: Does a dog that swims to the marks and does a nice job beat out a dog that runs land to the marks and does a nice job--let's say that the work of the dogs to that point is equal? This seems to come up at trials and might be fun to discuss.


In answer to your question: Does a dog that swims to the marks and does a nice job beat out a dog that runs land to the marks and does a nice job??

If the water is on line to the marks...I would say the dog that takes water beats the dog that does not take water if everything else was equal... all day long.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN, very unofficial
1st--Jim Beck, Belle
2nd--Zoom Carlisle/Jim handled
3rd--Eckett
4th--Eckett
Rorem, RJ
Jams--don't know


Amateur--unofficial
1st--Ace Heise/Bob
2nd--Zoom Carlisle/Jim
3rd--Cori Hemminger/Dave
4th--Bart Garcia/Victor
RJam--Bo Hayden/Bob
Jams: 37, 5, 4

Congrats to Jim & Sally & Zoom on 2nd in both Open and Am!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> OPEN, very unofficial
> 1st--Jim Beck, Belle
> 2nd--Eckett
> 3rd--Eckett
> ...


Way to go Jimmy and Belle!!! Ann and Bob Congrats on the Amt win!!! Also congrats to Jim Carlisle Zoom got 2nd in the Open as wel!!!!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmy and Belle on the open win!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bob, congrats on the win. Did the results answer your question (at least for today??)


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations--across the board. Great people, great dogs. 
Special congrats have to go for the wins. Congratulations Bob on the Amt. win and to Jim on the Open win.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Robbi on his dog Belle getting a win in the open! AWESOME!

Congrats to Steve Blythe on getting Shooter another win. Glad to see this dog qualed out!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

posted results on EE show Dan Hurst and Bullet won the derby... unless I'm looking at something wrong I believe that's a derby double header for Dan this weekend. Congrats Dan and Bullet!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Robbi/Jim on Bowie's RJ in the derby! Also to Deb/Dave on Flint's RJ in the Open. And way to go (again!) Dan and Bullet...

Bill & Sarita


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Go Mike and Haley! Nice job guys!
> 
> Diane


I forgot to mention way to go Mike and Haley! This was their first AM I believe. So a HUGE congrats getting a JAM. I'm sure that they will be placing in them next year. Haley is a really nice dog.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Bob and Ann, great weekend.
Troy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

sheriff said:


> I forgot to mention way to go Mike and Haley! This was their first AM I believe. So a HUGE congrats getting a JAM. I'm sure that they will be placing in them next year. Haley is a really nice dog.


 
Let me add my congrats to the others that Mike and Haley have gotten. 

*Good going Mike and Haley!*

and I didn't think you were going to do any more field trialin'. Betcher hooked.


----------

